# Red-winged blackbird



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a first for me. I have a red-winged blackbird pecking at the suet cake I set out next to the bird feeder. This is the first I have seen in my yard.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Without a pic it's just a story.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> Without a pic it's just a story.


The problem is it wouldn't stay put so I could get the camera ready. Twice it was gone when I came back to the window with the camera ready.
But, it looks just like this one I found online. They all look the same to me.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I live closer to the lake than you probably do. Plus, the backyard finally lost the puddle of water it has had since early March. With the Redwings and Whitewings I had so far this year it would often sound like the shores of some inland lakes.
///


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

alex-v said:


> I live closer to the lake than you probably do. Plus, the backyard finally lost the puddle of water it has had since early March. With the Redwings and Whitewings I had so far this year it would often sound like the shores of some inland lakes.
> ///


Yeah, I'm about 15 mile west of Lake St. Clair. 
Funny thing about birds. When the moon is out, I hear the birds roosting in the trees behind the houses across the street chirping away at 3 - 4 in the morning. It didn't start until the robins flew back. I have seen robins walking around at night when all of the other birds are in the trees, but I do have a couple of street light at front corner of my lot.


----------



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

petronius said:


> Yeah, I'm about 15 mile west of Lake St. Clair.
> Funny thing about birds. When the moon is out, I hear the birds roosting in the trees behind the houses across the street chirping away at 3 - 4 in the morning. It didn't start until the robins flew back. I have seen robins walking around at night when all of the other birds are in the trees, but I do have a couple of street light at front corner of my lot.


they are my favorite song birds


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

petronius said:


> This is a first for me. I have a red-winged blackbird pecking at the suet cake I set out next to the bird feeder. This is the first I have seen in my yard.


That's interesting. The males seem to stake out every patch of cattails and phragmites from here (Goodells) to my work (Rochester Hills). I have never seen a tri-colored blackbird (white winged) here.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

petronius said:


> Yeah, I'm about 15 mile west of Lake St. Clair.
> Funny thing about birds. When the moon is out, I hear the birds roosting in the trees behind the houses across the street chirping away at 3 - 4 in the morning. It didn't start until the robins flew back. I have seen robins walking around at night when all of the other birds are in the trees, but I do have a couple of street light at front corner of my lot.


Usually hear birds 1 hour before sunrise. With the windows open I can tell what time it is without looking at a clock.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I can hear the birds as early as 3 am from now till mid-fall. About 4:30 the amount of birds making calls goes up dramatically and by an hour before sunrise it is getting downright noisy. Does not bother me or keep me awake.
////


----------

